# [Pin this] Facts about Depersonalization/Derealization



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

You feel as if you are sick, concentration is difficult, even your mind feels fuzzy and foggy but something else is going on.

A wave of unreality may have fleetingly crossed through your consciousness but you were busy doing something else and it quickly disappeared.

The second time it occurred you might have been overtired, stressed at work or skipped a meal. Your blood sugar levels were low and you might have even grabbed a candy bar to fill an empty stomach or a small glass of wine to settle your nerves.

Out of nowhere, a ripple of disorientation flashes through your mind, leaving you feeling floaty and foggy. You feel as if you are witnessing your own voice, watching yourself and detached from everything and everyone around you.

A slow warm surge of fear seems to spread through your entire body and you are positive you are losing touch with reality. You hold your breath, waiting for what may occur next, believing something catastrophic has already occurred, and fearing what may follow.

This is a typical scenario surrounding the onslaught of depersonalization, and anyone who has ever experienced these sensations, both physical and emotional, well knows the fearful reaction attached to the experience. It often does impose itself in a highly alarming way, but it is ones own thoughts and reactions that establish it and fuel the initial trigger.

Triggers:

Continuous, long-term worry or stress.
Use of recreational drugs or alcohol.
Reaction from medication.
Prolonged anxiety and fearful thought.
Intense anger reaction.
Overuse of stimulating foods and substances.
Unstable blood sugar levels.
Here are some helpful facts about depersonalization that will help anyone who believes:

They are ill.
Their mind is damaged.
They are stuck in a disorder and certain there is no end.
The Truth About Depersonalization/Derealization. The Facts and Only the Facts:

Depersonalization *is not an illness. It never has been and never will be.*
Depersonalization is the product of a tired mind, nothing more, nothing less.
Depersonalization is created by a fatigued mind, not from lack of sleep but by constant, fearful thinking.
Depersonalization is simply treatable, yet the process is specific.
Depersonalization is an offshoot of the anxiety condition but not everyone with anxiety experiences depersonalization.
There is a specific personality type that is prone to feelings of depersonalization.
Depersonalization does not require one to take medication, take aleave of absence from their job or give up normal routine.
One is not required to "take it easy" while recovering from depersonalization.
Recovery is not a long, drawn out process. When approached correctly, one is pleasantly surprised at how quickly they begin to feel like their "old selves" once again.
Understanding helps, but experiencing is everything.
Even though you have read that there is someone on the internet who has experienced DP for over 40 years, odds are that this is UNTRUE.
Even though you might have heard this is something you have to learn how to live with, this is UNTRUE.
You are able to retrain the brain, refresh the mind and experience complete clarity once again&#8230;and life returns to normal.
You are able to permanently recover without the chance of recurrence.
Each and every symptom of depersonalization has a logical explanation and can be turned around. This is a fact. So, before you accept a life sentence for yourself, find out the correct facts by asking the correct questions. No one has to learn to live with either depersonalization or derealization. All that is necessary is to learn how to wrap your mind around the truth of the situation, change the way you think, the way you eat and begin enjoying life once again.

Your mind is ready, willing and able to refresh itself. The only requirement is your willingness to allow it to do so.
Source : http://www.anxietybustersblog.com/?p=1


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

giorgos said:


> You feel as if you are sick, concentration is difficult, even your mind feels fuzzy and foggy but something else is going on.
> 
> A wave of unreality may have fleetingly crossed through your consciousness but you were busy doing something else and it quickly disappeared.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this! I hope it's true for anxiety induced DP


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

LadyinWaiting said:


> Thank you for sharing this! I hope it's true for anxiety induced DP


Yes it is,you can see it on the triggers


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Looking at the lists of triggers, mine were constant stress and a prolonged phase of anxiety and fearful thought.

I'm still suffering with the anxiety now although I think if it wasnt for the dp/dr I probably would have gotten over it by now as I have recovered from anxiety before.

I just have to accept that until I get to grips with the anxiety then my mind will use dp/dr as a defense mechanism.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

giorgos said:


> Yes it is,you can see it on the triggers


This may help relax you:



> For all my life I had considered myself a happy person. I came from an idyllic family, I had friends, passionate hobbies and even girls were always interested in me. It wasn't until I was 24 years old that I realised that all my life I had been worrying a lot. I came to this realisation because I noticed that I had started feeling anxious and depressed which was very surprising to me. I felt there was nothing wrong with my life but still something really wasn't in its place. Music has always been a very important channel for me to express myself and to release strong emotions. I was scared to realise that I had come to a point in my life where music was actually the only thing that prevented me from sinking. I was in a relationship with a wonderful girl and all I could feel was confusion and anxiety. I had great friends whom I felt I couldn't get a real contact with. My parents felt really distant to me and I felt that I couldn't be myself with them. Everywhere I went I felt I was wearing a mask. I didn't want to fake anything but I couldn't do anything about it.
> 
> It felt impossible to explain how I was feeling to anyone. My girlfriend was the first one I spoke to and all I could say was that I felt "kind of foggy". I kept living on wishing it would go away but at the same time I observed myself constantly. I had a constant "is it still there?" question in my mind; "it" referring to the unknown monster or the shadow that was preventing me from living a happy life. I came to the conclusion that it had to be my relationship that was poisoning my mind so I ended it, or actually my girlfriend ended it for me because I didn't have the courage to say the words myself. So I continued observing my feelings and waiting for the salvation to come but, instead, I found myself sinking even deeper. It was free-falling now and I was terrified to lose the last sign of life inside myself: enjoying making and listening to music. I quit all the bands I was in because I only got anxious trying to play. I just couldn't enjoy it any more. What used to be my driving force now had become an enemy. Even looking at the guitar made me feel I couldn't breathe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Looking at the lists of triggers, mine were constant stress and a prolonged phase of anxiety and fearful thought.
> 
> I'm still suffering with the anxiety now although I think if it wasnt for the dp/dr I probably would have gotten over it by now as I have recovered from anxiety before.
> 
> I just have to accept that until I get to grips with the anxiety then my mind will use dp/dr as a defense mechanism.


Chris, you have described my experience word for word. Comfort


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Seeing the triggers a little better I think that mine was constant fearful thought. Is constant considered 2 days? Because it was 2 days I was questioning existence and afterwards I got a panic attack and DR started. If it os considered constant two days, then I think I found my cause. Anyone can confirm?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

giorgos said:


> Seeing the triggers a little better I think that mine was constant fearful thought. Is constant considered 2 days? Because it was 2 days I was questioning existence and afterwards I got a panic attack and DR started. If it os considered constant two days, then I think I found my cause. Anyone can confirm?


I think the panic attack was your trigger. I know when I suffered with panic attacks about four years ago I would always experience severe dp/dr, it always went away when I calmed down though.

I had severe stress and anxiety for a good two months before it manifested into dp/dr.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I think the panic attack was your trigger. I know when I suffered with panic attacks about four years ago I would always experience severe dp/dr, it always went away when I calmed down though.
> 
> I had severe stress and anxiety for a good two months before it manifested into dp/dr.


Well I know that it's been since my panic attack, but could this attack be so efficient to make this last two months? Also, my anxiety has reduced but my obsessity about what I have is still there. Also, I do not suffer from any anxiety disorders.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Clinically something is a disorder after every day for 2 weeks

I reeally don't think this should be called "facts" about dp......not many people really truely know facts about it yet and a lot of what you wrote were subjective experiential kinds of things not "fact" types of things......

But I have a science background so.....

That's great that you feel like you have a handle on what you experience


----------

